# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  материальные жертвоприношения

## Савелий

Хари Кришна !
Если Кришна не касается материального мира, то как он получает материальные жертвоприношения ?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Савелий! 

Кришна независим от материального мира, но это не означает, что Он с ним не взаимодействует. Например, Он оплодотворяет материальную природу дживами, просто окидывая ее взглядом.

Кришна принимает не сами материальные дары (Он уже является владельцем всего сущего), а то настроение бхакти, с которым их Ему подносят Его преданные, и это настроение является трансцендентным. Именно оно привлекает Кришну.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

